# 2001 sentra engine dies during hot weather



## joe3575 (Jul 18, 2006)

The symptom has appeared four times in four years on identical trips from longview, Wa to San Jose.
July 2003: leave LONGVIEW 3:30 AM: engine dies near Red Bluff. Restarts in about ten minutes. It was hot there.
July 2004: Same hot weather engine dies again near Red Bluff. Restarts in ten minutes.
July 2005: Same weather, same place, engine dies--restarts in ten minutes.
July 2006: Ditto, ditto, ditto. This time no restart; engine turns over but does not run.

Prior to the engine dying engine temperature reads normal, gas tank more than 1/2 full. A common element is the high ambient temp in that area. Engine has never died under cooler weather conditions, only there during very hot weather.

I need an answer. HHHEEELLLPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

What engine do you have?
Have you ever tried to have a code reader hooked up to see if a trouble code might be stored in the ECM?
How many miles?
Ever did any sort of tune up?

I am going out on a limb here, but it sounds like you MIGHT have a ignition problem. If you have high miles and never did a tune up, you might want to check the condition of your spark plugs.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

It sounds like spirits near Red Bluff are trying to delay your trip!

Seriously, it could an ignition module overheating, or any one of many sensors, etc. Get the codes pulled.


----------



## mr.speedB13 (Sep 6, 2006)

yes get the codes pulled and check the fuel filter it could be starveing for fuel when it is hot


----------



## trixkid (Jan 15, 2007)

you might have a bad heater core


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

Resistance is high At High temperature. When it cools down it'll run again. 
I think it's the Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor. 
CKP gets hot, it shuts down. It'll be out of spark to ignite the fuel.
It's only a guess.... It needs to be test for signal from the CKP sensor.


----------

